# An idea



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

*credits to Smitty and Slippy*

Would anyone be interested in a shooting competition? 

The basic idea is to agree on a similar target and distance. Then post pics of your target to be scored. Sounds fun to me but it needs organization. 

Just an idea. Thoughts?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Heck Yeah! Slippy's a gamer.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have not shot a Postal match in many years


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Range time is going to be in short supply for the next few weeks for me. But I will follow the results closely here and add smart ass comments when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Have not shot a Postal match in many years


Would you be willing?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm your Huckleberry.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Where and when would this match take place?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I dont believe in wasting ammo while the ****** is busy circling the wagons. I have about 2 boxes of .40's counting what is the magazines...which should be enough for a small scale zombie or space alien eruption. Now if the Boy King manages to reignite the War of Northern Aggression yet again another time..I will need more.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I dont believe in wasting ammo while the ****** is busy circling the wagons. I have about 2 boxes of .40's counting what is the magazines...which should be enough for a small scale zombie or space alien eruption. Now if the Boy King manages to reignite the War of Northern Aggression yet again another time..I will need more.


If I replaced the ammo you burn would you be a player?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll be there...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Smokin' is a player.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds like a postal match. Named such as the targets are mailed in. Usually both a handgun & long gun. A winner is declared for each & then an overall winner. This can also be done in teams, usually three members per team.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Sounds like a postal match. Named such as the targets are mailed in. Usually both a handgun & long gun. A winner is declared for each & then an overall winner. This can also be done in teams, usually three members per team.


Agreed...also include GoPro footage of the individual ACTUALLY shooting the target at teh predetermined course of fire. This will ensure no cheating...not than anyone here would.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> If I replaced the ammo you burn would you be a player?


Thats nice of you to offer..but I really aint got much place to shoot. I go out with the big boys once a year to the shooting range at the local college to keep my toting card up to date. Big thanks to Dubja on that magic card..lol. Hey how about if I send a target I shot year before last and see who can beat that? Anybody who cant do better can send me five bucks..lol.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Agreed...also include GoPro footage of the individual ACTUALLY shooting the target at teh predetermined course of fire. This will ensure no cheating...not than anyone here would.


In setting the rules, can have it that the range officer signs the targets.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This is getting interesting!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> In setting the rules, can have it that the range officer signs the targets.


What about the folks with their own range? Smokins idea is valid for this. But I like your idea too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> What about the folks with their own range? Smokins idea is valid for this. But I like your idea too.


Mrs Slippy will gladly validate mine, wait a minute, I think she secretly enjoys watching me lose...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy will gladly validate mine, wait a minute, I think she secretly enjoys watching me lose...


Hell Slippy, it was your video on another thread (in response to Smittys pics) that gave me this idea in the first place!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If a person doesn't send an honest target you are dealing with the wrong person. But you have to watch some people because they may have made an error in measuring converting 100yds to meters. IE, the 100yds is actually only 70 because of metric conversion. ::rambo::


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> If a person doesn't send an honest target you are dealing with the wrong person. But you have to watch some people because they may have made an error in measuring converting 100yds to meters. IE, the 100yds is actually only 70 because of metric conversion. ::rambo::


The metric fiasco is going to follow me around for awhile isn't it! Lol


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Depends on caliber etc. But I'd be interested. 

No range officer where I shoot.

I trust you all.

AJ


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Ok, so 100 yards seems like a good number for long guns. What about sidearms? 10 yards? Does caliber matter?

I need to look up the rules for the postal matches. Perhaps we could use those...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> The metric fiasco is going to follow me around for awhile isn't it! Lol


Forever! You may as well just change your name to Arkmetrix. :lol:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey...a sharp pencil makes a pretty nice .38 caliber hole in paper. Might take a fat pencil to make a .45 hole.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm in. Gonna have to use the honor system. I trust you all.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds like fun, but 100 yards for a rifle is childs play around here, my deer/elk rifle is sighted dead on at 600 yards. Maybe we could have a couple of different categories like rifle, handgun, open sights, scopes, etc...


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

600 yards for rifle...100 yards for pistol. Cold barrel, ONE bullet on each weapon. Closest to the center X wins.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> 600 yards for rifle...100 yards for pistol. Cold barrel, ONE bullet on each weapon. Closest to the center X wins.


Yea. Never mind. I'm out. :lol:


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol...would be interesting to watch eh?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in (not 600 yds) if I can wait til after Christmas when I get my red laser...
Need categories for different weapons I think.
Oh and I can't do video.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Can I use my converted Mosin? Optics allowed or all irons? sounds interesting.... maybe a box of ammo to the winner?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I think a standard paper plate with a circle in the center one inch in diameter with a tape measure laid over it to verify the actual spread. Three rounds for your choice of weapon. One rifle one pistol. Three rounds each. 100 yards and twenty yards every one should be able to participate then. You will need to indicate the rounds used.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

jeff70 said:


> Sounds like fun, but 100 yards for a rifle is childs play around here, my deer/elk rifle is sighted dead on at 600 yards. Maybe we could have a couple of different categories like rifle, handgun, open sights, scopes, etc...


Yep, I can only have access to a 200 yd max here.

I do have a couple rifles that I won't shoot at that range, it's just a waste of good ammo and barrel.

I sure hope we get to use a bi-pod or rest! I can scare things pretty good offhand :lol:

AJ


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would participate. Wait, can I borrow a gun?
I'm in. Just set the criteria.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, like BL said, should it be specific, like open sight pistol at x yards. Red dot pistol , open sight rifle. Scoped rifle. 
I believe in the honor system.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I like the plate idea.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Handgun 25 yards, Rifle 100 yards, rifle 300 yards, rifle 1000 yards. 4 categories.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds like fun.
I am in. Its for braggin right only right.
I have access to 100yrd max range and I am not sure how to do video.
I could get the DNR ranger to sign my target, maybe.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> View attachment 8686
> Hey...a sharp pencil makes a pretty nice .38 caliber hole in paper. Might take a fat pencil to make a .45 hole.


Don't forget, I have access to all sorts of crime scene chemicals like sodium rhodizonate. I can test for powder residue, lead and copper fouling.

https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/bca/bc...orensic-programs-crime-scene-rhodizonate.aspx


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm interested. At least in the handgun contest. 20 yds?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> 600 yards for rifle...100 yards for pistol. Cold barrel, ONE bullet on each weapon. Closest to the center X wins.


What if my first shot totally misses the target? ::clapping::


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> What if my first shot totally misses the target? ::clapping::


Then...you probably won't win. LOL!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today I am going out and try the 100 yard hand gun shot with a 380. I'm betting this will be a fail


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

You got my attention but I will hold off on my answer until after I hear the rules because the range I go to doesn’t have range officers and I don’t have a gopro. 

But I did teach Alvin York and Davey Crocket everything they knew about shooting. So you might have to send CSI down here to watch me. :shock:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm in. Have a couple targets to show. All are shot with different rifles from 204 Ruger, 444 marlin, 308 and 300 win mag. The larger diamond target is actually a 250 yard target with my AR-30 300 Win mag, custom round of course. I never shoot factory ammo.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

OP.
Do you have a time in mind for this contest?
When the rules are set, how will you contact the interested shooters?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> OP.
> Do you have a time in mind for this contest?
> When the rules are set, how will you contact the interested shooters?


I am thinking of going by the NRA postal rules. With the exception that the honor code be applied.

Maybe 15 yards for centerfire pistol and 100 yards for centerfire rifle. *for starters*

Pictures of targets submitted to a new thread to be scored by someone who has more experience than myself.

Any volunteers?

Suggestions?

I think we should start out at 100 yards for rifle because many on here do not have access to a range that is longer.

Ideas are welcome.

ETA: time line should be from now until new years.


----------

